# How do you plan a trip ?



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

It's time to plan this years major trip and I am wondering how to go about it. 
I normally decide on a main place of interest ( this year it's the Gorges Du Tarn) then look at an interesting route there and back.
Problem being of course that as I have never been I don't know what's there, so begins the internet search ( inc. members blogs) of towns/places I might like enroute. I note all the places, then with the aid of a route planner I input them all. I then have to decide which places we might like to stay in for a few hours or days and input that - deciding which roads to join up the dots with takes time. Now journey times, on the first day we like to drive about 5 hrs to get down a bit but after that it's max 2 hrs a day.Start looking at the total time frame now and if it's all doable. So that's the sort of criteria to arrive at a rough plan, which then changes daily including when we are actually en route.
I know some of will say just follow your nose , did that on the way home last year and ended up on the Isle De Re, a horrible flat salt marsh with no appeal for us , we could have had three or four more days somewhere better if I had researched/ planned more.
We obviously prefer mountains, lakes ,rivers and small villages/towns rather than cities but also like places of historical or architectural interest.
Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Don't plan decide when we cross and then think left or right and just wander but we do tour using Escapes en Camping Cars from Michellin. We look and go. 

If you are looking for aires etc photos go to my link below. Tarn and Verdon Gorge info there too

Carol


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Carol- I don't really understand your logic, but thank you for the link.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry, meant Oleron not Re.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I suppose a lot would depend on the time available

For those of us with open ended time scale,planning isn't so important

We tend to choose a country and area and just take it from there exploring as we go

We have like you found it sometimes leads to places that would not have been our first choice but again that is not so crucial in a longer timescale

I can see the merit of having a route roughly planned,but we would more decide on the places we want to visit , the overall milage we intend to do that trip and just link them up depending on the day and the weather

How long is your timescale?

Aldra


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I spend absolutely months planning a trip down to the nearest inch. I have maps, recommendations, everything is recorded including emergency plans.

Then when I leave home it goes to pot because we leave late. Then we get to the tunnel and we have another train and not the one I planned. 

By the time I have found I am on my way to Belgium when I should be going towards South of France, I normally come out with my traditional holiday phrase... Sod it. (In truth it is a fractionally longer word)  

There on after it is wherever I am told to go.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Baldy

We just book the boat and a few campsites in the general direction we think we will end up, if you plan on using aires then you don't have a problem, don't stress over every detail, just go where your nose takes you, yes of course have some places listed that you wish it visit but sometimes no plan is the best plan 

We head to rosslare early August , 

Co antrim based too


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

We never plan anyting just get of the boat think of a town put it in the sat nav, with no toll roads. drive until we get fed up then look at sat nav for a place to stop. Always use the book camperstop with its downloads. And you find that you end up in all sorts of places, we do this for about 2 months at a time, summer and winter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

normally with limited time (not retired yet!), we look at a particular area and head there, but it's not set in stone. We have turned left rather than right at Calais and still enjoyed it! We have books guides and POI's for most areas so can look up what is around.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

We select two or three places/areas that we would like to go to, depending on length of trip - up to now only one or two weeks. These options are usually on oposite sides of the country, to allow for differing weather conditions. Then at the last minute look at what the weather is doing across France, and turn the wheel in that direction! Have never booked a site in France, and never had a problem with finding/ getting on one. Even easier with aires. We usually like to go on Municipal sites for stays of more than two nights, and then explore on bikes.
Have booked ferry for four week trip this year so looking forward to get further south - the Tarn area is somewhere I have always wanted to go to, so is on the horizon this year. Glad you altered your comment about Ile De Re as we found it a great place- so much so that we went there three years on the trot and stayed for a week (took an extra bike and daughter flew out to La Rochelle airport and I bike over the bridge with her bike at the side of mine, to meet her. Had a brilliant holiday).
Make a list and then ignore it!

DavidL


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

In France during off peak it is not necessary to book anywhere,if you are going in July/August and like a specific site then it is a good idea to book.

We tend to look at a specific area and roughly plan a route on Autoroutes and make a few poi with promising looking aires or sites(google street map view is useful).

That is our rough guide which we try to stick to,but the best places that we have found were discovered on the journey spontaneously which is the essence of motorhoming I think.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We never plan, just drift in this or that direction and stop when we find somewhere we like.

Usually we look for less inhabited places. Mountains, lakes, remote coastal places etc. It's very interesting and you never know who you will meet, Alan.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I LOVE planning! Already planning next years big trip.
Thing is the plan will change many times as my mood swings and even when we eventually 'set sail' things will evolve. 
Having said that a basic plan of which routes to take (for us neanderthal satnavless folk) can be very helpfull. Have already picked up a good direct route to Southern Spain from another thread on here  .

We have a few 'favourite' spots we would like to include on our trip but half of the fun is wandering and finding another 'hidden gem'.
Have fun - planning and wandering -  
Steve.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can I be so bold as to make a recommendation? If you want to see some gorges and are travelling this far south then have you seen the Verdon Gorges? If so then ignore this post but about 200 miles east of the Tarn Gorges lies the Verdon Gorges which to be honest nocks the Tarn Gorges into a cocked hat!

You could head south east (about the same amount of miles) do the Verdon Gorges and Lac St Croix then head west maybe via the Ardeche which also has some Gorges near Vallon Pont D'Arc which are pretty awesome then head further west through the Tarn Gorges which spit you out near Millau. There is a fabulous Wild spot just a few miles west of there at St Rome de Tarn and also a bit further north on Lake Paraloup.

I don't remember there being many places to stop overnight in or around the Tarn Gorges though.

Some photos

Verdon Gorges









Tarn Gorges









Wilding on the Tarn


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We have done both detailed planning and see what happens.
Currently researching 6 week trip to France and have decided Paris first then slowly down to Ile De Re for a while and then see what happens.
We go either late April, May and June or September and October so really no need to book.
We like a place in Provence called Mausanne les Alpilles just south of Avignon and we often end up there. This year who knows?
Snowing at the moment so roll on April.
Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Gretch

I reckon you've got it just about right already. We do exactly the same as you, and like Tubby I enjoy the planning during the foul winter weather almost as much as the trip.

Our opinion (_which is just that, and not meant to persuade anyone else to follow suit_!!) is that it's a bit daft simply to wander around aimlessly, deciding whether to turn right, left or straight on as you leave the ferry. _(And I readily confess we have done that in the past, and I have advocated it on here!)_

Several times we ended up disappointed, just as Gretch did, by mooching around aimlessly - and seeing nothing of any real interest. So now we have a focus for the holiday, whether that's a tour round a few gardens, a trip along the landing beaches, a look at the bridges near Arnhem, a selection of museums and galleries, or even an attempt to stare into the window of every shoe shop in France! :lol: :lol:

Jesting aside, we prefer to have a plan and a route, always plotted on Autoroute after checking what we can on Street View and the Internet. We never stick rigidly to all of it because (as has been said) you never know what's around the next corner, and some of the best experiences happen by accident. The plan is there though, and has been devised with a focus and purpose, so we can always follow it as much or as little as we choose.

I think that offers the best of all worlds. The enjoyment of the planning and researching stage, the visits to the places you know in advance will be interesting, and the happy accidents which happen when you go "off piste" and enjoy a bit of aimless mooching.

Hope that helps.

Dave :wink:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Lovely pics Barry!
Must be handy having your own supermodel to hand to enhance the view as well (lucky sod  )
Steve.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Gretch
> 
> I reckon you've got it just about right already. We do exactly the same as you, and like Tubby I enjoy the planning during the foul winter weather almost as much as the trip.
> 
> ...


I think Im similar although I plan and plan and plan again. I spend weeks looking at Aires on camping car infos, google places to visit, ,streetview and I even use Google Earth driving simulator to check out mountain passes and roads that might be a bit iffy as we inevitably end up on the top of mountains and the like http://earth-api-samples.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/demos/drive-simulator/index.html

By the time we leave my laptop is full of offline content of all the places we are going but and this is a big but it inevitably drifts of plan. You seem to change the agenda once on the move and new stuff or places to look at and stay just happen which is great as this is what its all about.

Fail to prepare, prepare to fail I was always taught!


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We usually have an idea of where we would like to go but then adapt to the weather. This year we have the first 3 weeks in September and plan to go down the west coast of France, into Spain across to Barcelona and then back up through the middle of France. Thinking about 7-10 days in Barcelona and the rest on the move. We wont bother booking anything and we never have!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> Lovely pics Barry!
> Must be handy having your own supermodel to hand to enhance the view as well (lucky sod  )
> Steve.


Oooh! Ill have to tell her that. It will make her day although Ill be in bother for posting her pic on the net!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I love planning stuff, its all part of the fun. I've got travel books and maps all over, cluttering up the place much to wifeys annoyance.

I tend to get Rough Guides or Lonely Planet books which are a mine of information for unfamiliar countries and areas we are visiting.

I also like to get country specific maps of a good scale where possible and also have the Phillips multiscale map of Europe to roughly plan routes. 
I can spend hours poring over maps, my missus thinks i'm very sad :lol: . 
Most of the time finding good non toll routes to wherever we are going as we don't have to stick to a specific schedule or time constraints anymore.

We don't use sites very often so rely mostly on CC-Infos for research before we go, especialy to get an idea of stoppovers outside of France.
Then I scour the web for more specific stoppover info in that country, using google translate if neccesary.

Tend not to rely on aire/stellplatz books as the info is often out of date but do rely heavily on POI's once we're on the road.

Then we leave home and go somewhere else :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

An invaluable book is "The Rough Guide To France" we have used it for years and wouldnt travel without it (also All The Aires, ACSI book and card of course!) 

We firmly subscribe to the "lets go to the ?????? area, and see what we can find" This September it will be the Italian Lakes, nothing firmer than that. 

Trouble with planning down to the N'th degree is that on route you find something unanticipated so stay longer than planned and that of course upsets your carefully worked out plan :roll: .

Best advice I can give ???

"Wing it, and just enjoy what you find" 

Thats the whole purpose of a motorhome innit??"


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Trouble with planning down to the N'th degree is that on route you find something unanticipated so stay longer than planned and that of course upsets your carefully worked out plan :roll: .


Mais bien sur, Monsieur Le Flic! :lol:

That's all part of the fun, and as long as you are well aware that you will more than likely dump the plan, it doesn't matter a damn. :roll:

It was still enjoyable doing the planning during the crappy winter weather, and the carefully researched destinations will still be there next year . . . or the next!!

As you say - flexibilty rules with a motorhome.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I also enjoy the planning almost as much as the trip.

I tend to have a pretty firm idea of where I'm going.

I check out all the places of interest en route. Scour the guides for the best campsites in that area, look at upteen aires guides and websites, check out all the co-ords on Google Earth - take a look at Street View, mark the route on my trusty map. Then I'm all ready for when I get off that ferry at Dunkerque..... and go somewhere completely different and unplanned.

It works every time! I frequently end up in some perfect spots that I would never have planned to visit.

Get up in the morning, wet your finger, hold it in the air and drive with the wind behind you.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

This year my planning has gone perfect. I've planned touring the USA, greece, Turkey, Croatia, Slovenia, France, Spain, Portugal, UK, Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Hungary, Poland, Holland & Belgium! And it's only February!

Actually leaving the drive we've managed to get to The Lake District! :lol:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

In Cronkleworld what other people call planning is more like remote exploration as it can be quite detailed at this time of year.

We could end up anywhere in Europe with our system.

There are usually three sets of itineries/itinera. These allow for last minutes variations according to the weather forecasts at the time of departure. For example last year for our main foray a choice was going to be Vienna and that part of Austria. This was Streetviewed/Autorouted/Rough Guided to death and that plan agreed (actually Cronkletta said something like 'Yes dear' and carried on with her knitting).

The second option was Tuscanny and Umbria and this was similarly researched and approved and the third was a run into the French Alps which we know that we like but there were areas that we had not been to. A return visit to the Verdon area was also appealing.

We were also equipped with our first copy of France Passion. This was later to have a profound effect on our plans.

The weather forecasts prompted a trip to the Alps and so off we set. On our way we tried our first France Passion site and the whole scheme developed an appeal of it's own. The weather was good in the area and so a strategic command decision was made to go use more of that type of sites in eastern France and I went along with this.

We did, of course, end up exploring the less frequented parts of the Massif Central. Yes, some of it wasn't up to much and so I wouldn't go back but then to me finding that out is what exploring is about.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks all, our trip this year will be from late Aug to early Oct. Lake Annecy area and the Tarn Gorges are definates, originally was the Verdon Gorge ( from Barryd's adventures) but some have said that although the views are magnificent ,access to the river level is very restrictive and it's a long way to go since i will already have maxed out on mountain views, still a might though. The problem I have is deciding a route, coming from Cherbourg the possibilities are endless.
I usually get inspiration from watching Peter Marshall's France ( youtube) , very good for history and architecture mostly Churches,and humerous but he doesn't travel this far East.


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

We toured for years by motorcycle where every detail has to be meticulously planned & all accommodation booked in advance.
Now we just book the ferries, pick an area that we would like to go to, head in that general direction & see what happens. The simple fact that you have the choice to make these ad-lib decisions is a holiday in itself.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Thanks all, our trip this year will be from late Aug to early Oct. Lake Annecy area and the Tarn Gorges are definates, originally was the Verdon Gorge ( from Barryd's adventures) but some have said that although the views are magnificent ,access to the river level is very restrictive and it's a long way to go since i will already have maxed out on mountain views, still a might though. The problem I have is deciding a route, coming from Cherbourg the possibilities are endless.
> I usually get inspiration from watching Peter Marshall's France ( youtube) , very good for history and architecture mostly Churches,and humerous but he doesn't travel this far East.


Its a pity you couldnt get to Annecy earlier for the 14th July celebrations. We did this by accident. Fireworks everywhere and the lake was so full it was over flowing. Every available bit of tarmac that wasnt in the middle of the road had a motorhome on it! Bonkers but a great Atmosphere.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes Barryd we would like to see some of the many festivals and outdoor shows throughout France, wife is dying to see the big sound to light show against the castle walls somewhere in Orleans and the medieval mock up shows but unfortunately all these things are over by the end of August..
We were advised to visit France out of season due to it being much less crowded ie Ferries, Roads, Campsites, Aires, Resturants, Tourist Spots etc, and this seems to be the case but then we haven't been in the high season so -- how much more crowded is it ?


----------



## gillygrim (May 21, 2009)

We have tried planning - two days here, three days there, one day driving, but have found we don't get to 'know' the area and its people. We are committed Francophiles so generally make straight for our chosen spot (stopping en route to say hi to old friends) - avoiding motorways like the plague. On arrival at our destination we set up home and stay for the duration, probably five or six weeks. Our first outing is always to the Tourist Office/Bus station, where we pick up all the local information and our OAP bus passes (costs vary but usually no more than 12 euros initially - take a couple of photos with you). So armed, we can go where we like as often as we like, finding hidden corners inaccessible in the motorhome and a lot cheaper than diesel ! We have done this for many years now and quite often meet up with people of all nationalities who are similarly inclined. Back in the UK we have our favourite spots too and will head off for a cheap mid week break in the winter/spring/autumn no more than an hour's drive from home.


----------



## vince43 (Sep 13, 2010)

What do people do about the ferry.
Do you book a return for a particular return day or just book singles each way?

Vince


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you Gillygrim for the info about the French bus passes. For how long are they valid, please?

Do you know if it works in Spain as well.

Val


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

vince43 said:


> What do people do about the ferry.
> Do you book a return for a particular return day or just book singles each way?
> 
> Vince


We never book in advance and always travel at night, we have found it a lot cheaper and the roads are a lot clearer ( we use the M25 good at night )


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Like some others I spend the cold winter months planning our long holiday in France. Always have plan A. Book ferry for a specific date and then when we are over the water, Plan A goes out the window because we see an interesting road and go exploring. Never been disappointed yet. We usually end up in the general area we intended, but never book sites as I never know where we'll be on a particular day and have never not got in to the one we wanted. Always stay on sites, usually municipal. We travel May/June and last 2 weeks August/September. 

We book the return ferry sometimes at the same time as outward journey, sometimes at a different time, but it makes no difference to the price, they are all priced as singles. Mostly the earlier you book the cheaper it is. Book a flexible fare and you can alter it any way, sometimes for an admin. charge. We often come back a different route anyway i.e. go Brittany Ferries -Portsmouth /Caen return P&O Zeebrugge/Hull.

Enjoy yourselves where ever you go

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Planning is such a chore that I never bother with.

1 Book dogs into kennels, most important.
2 Tesco vouchers for Chunnel.
3 Turn up at Folkestone, check latest euro weathe forecast and head towards the sunny bit.


Mind last year we headed for switzerland and did get there before heading back to cheaper France


This year I think we are departing 14 June for a couple of weeks before the arrival of junior ruins retirement plans.
Dave p


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Of course as well as research nothing beats word of mouth, at an Aire in Rocamadour a nice couple in the MH beside us invited us in for tea and told us about the Gouffre de Padirac and we spent a nice day there, they also gave us some brochures/maps/advice.Later we met Gaspode who again pointed us in the direction of a nice Aire by the sea (thanks again) , and another couple who suggested we join them at Sainte Mere Eglise to visit the war museum, we did, and an English school teacher who was something of a French history expert.
Don't know why most of the MH's we come across don't talk-- just the wave.


----------



## gillygrim (May 21, 2009)

Being relatively new to actually using these forums (fora ?) don't know if this will come up as a reply to the question posed about Bus Passes but here goes.

In Antibes last year we paid 12 euros for the bus pass and this gave us unlimited travel all over the area from Cannes to Nice and points inland almost to Grasse - a huge area. This pass was valid initially for a month and after that you can renew by paying for as long or short as you want. We probably saved a couple of hundred euros during our six weeks. When we return this year the pass is still valid (five years) and we'll simply put on a few euros and off we go. The bus service is fantastic, always on time and spotlessly clean. There is also a 'phone-bus' service where you can call a sort of minibus for an appt to pick you up if the place you want to go isn't on a regular bus route ! We have enquired in other towns and they all seem to offer a similar service but of course you need to be staying for a while to make it economical, given that you need photos initially. Ours were captured from a previous pass issued a couple of years back. I don't know about other countries but would always make the Tourist Office the first port of call.

Hope this helps and happy travelling. Gill.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

We went to France with my brother and his wife and every evening they would get out the maps and books and a great deal of time was spent planning the next day, they also didn't have a satnav. (we do).

My wife and I found it very frustrating, as we tend to be less organised and just shove in the destination into the satnav and play it as it unfolds.

This year I have been given a book called "The AA Best Drives in France" and it has 25 tours in various parts of France. Because of this book I have spent a lot of time planning a tour. I found some very interesting locations with the aid of the book and Google Maps/Earth, and instead of the usual wandering around rudderless as it were, we will be much more organised this time. (It cant last)
If you are going to France in the near future I recommend you buy the book.


----------

